

Ask HN: What is the chance of single non programmer founder getting funded? - rush-tea

My friend who is not a programmer is thinking of starting his own startup.  He is a single founder as his friends are not willing to take the risk of going full time due to the current economy situation.  He is determined to do it, so he would outsource his project.<p>I told him that the chance of getting accepted in an incubator program may be close to zero, not that I discourage him, but I am just reading from Y Combinator FAQ (even a single programmer founder is having a hard time getting accepted at Y Combinator).  He told me that to prove that his idea can work, he will have the prototype made.<p>Assuming he gets to that point and able to demo it, what would be his chance of getting accepted at some incubator programs like Tech Stars, Y Combinator, etc?<p>What about his chance of actually getting some funding (hundred of thousands USD) and actually can go full time and hire 1-2 technical people to improve and implement new features?<p>I appreciate your inputs.<p>Thanks.
======
e1ven
I'm afraid that unless he brings something substantially unique to the table,
his chances are just very very slight.

There are a few people who can raise money on their name and reputation alone.
See: Steve Jobs. If he were one of these people, however, he wouldn't be
applying to incubators, he'd be turning money away at the door.

Instead, he NEEDS something to show off. No matter how awesome he is, he NEEDS
a product. Slides won't cut it.

Again, let's look at Steve Jobs. Arguably the best "idea man" or "business
guy" in the history of tech. Until he and Woz put together their Apple I, and
started selling it in shops (read: traction), even he had zippo.

In short: Get a demo, get users. Ideally, get a co-founder. Then, maybe, you
can get funding, if you still need it.

~~~
rush-tea
He won't just do slides and expect to get funding or accepted in the incubator
program. He WILL have his MVP up and running like I mentioned earlier.

And, NO, his name is not Steve Jobs. I wish... :)

